# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Μονοφασικο-Τριφασικο για σπιτι

## giosif

καλημέρα παιδια,΄θα ήθελα αν γνωριζει κάποιος να μου πει τι πρέπαι να κάνω για να βάλω τριφασικό ρευμα στο σπίτι περισσότερο για την εγκατάσταση μιλάω δηλαδη πρεπει να αλλάξω κάτι οπως πινακα κλπ?

----------


## lepouras

καινούργια παροχή(5χ10+1,5), αλλαγή γενικού διακόπτη, γενικές ασφάλειες, ρελε διαρροής και ανακατάταξη του πίνακα, αν δεν χωράνε τα πρόσθετα στοιχεία τότε καί πίνακα.

 όλα αυτά τουλάχιστον.

----------


## djsadim

το πρώτο που πρέπει να μας πεις για ποιο λόγο θέλεις να αλλάξεις την παροχή σου!!!

----------


## giosif

έχει μεγάλη κατανάλωση και όταν ανοίγω πολλόύς καταναλωτές μαζί μου ρίχνει το γενικο

----------


## vasilllis

> καινούργια παροχή(5χ10+1,5), αλλαγή γενικού διακόπτη, γενικές ασφάλειες, ρελε διαρροής και ανακατάταξη του πίνακα, αν δεν χωράνε τα πρόσθετα στοιχεία τότε καί πίνακα.
> 
>  όλα αυτά τουλάχιστον.



το προχωρησες πολυ και μαλλον δεν εχει τοσες γνωσεις.  :Smile:  

φιλε πρεπει να κανεις αιτηση στην δεη για τριφασικο,πιθανων να θες αλλον πινακα πιθανων νεα καλωδιωση  στο σπιτι και σιγουρα νεα γραμμη απο πινακα ρολοι.

τι φορτια εχεις και πεφτει ο γενικος;;;;
θα βοηθουσε να βαλεις ενισχυμενο μονοφασικο αν δεν εχεις.

----------


## lepouras

> το προχωρησες πολυ και μαλλον δεν εχει τοσες γνωσεις.



Εμ σου λέω κάνε μου κάνα μάθημα εσύ οχιιιιιιιιι ,εκεί να τα τρως όλα μόνος σου. Μοναχοφαγα :Tongue2: .

Μα αυτά που του έγραψα είναι τα απαραίτητα. Θέλει δεν θέλει θα τα αλλάξει να βάλει τριφασικά. τώρα τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτάτε από την παλαιότητα του σπιτιού -διαμερίσματος.
  Απάντησα στο ερώτημα με βάση τη ζήτησε. Αν έλεγε ότι έχει πρόβλημα σίγουρα το ενισχυμένο μονοφασικό θα του έρθει φθηνότερα και στον πίνακα -παροχή αλλά και στο ρολόι. Τα μισά λεφτά έχει από το τριφασικό και σίγουρα θα του καλύψει τις ανάγκες του αν είναι μέχρι νορμάλ μέγεθος σπιτιού και δεν είναι καμία βίλα με 5 στερέματα κήπο πισίνα και γήπεδο του γκολφ(όπα εκεί μάλλον υποσταθμό θα ήθελε :Biggrin: )
ας μας πει τη ανάγκες έχει το σπίτι να του πούμε τι είναι πιο συμφέρον να κάνει.

----------


## -nikos-

> έχει μεγάλη κατανάλωση και όταν ανοίγω πολλόύς καταναλωτές μαζί μου ρίχνει το γενικο





μαλον ειναι ολα σε ενα καλοδιο,,,,,,

δεν θα χρειαστεις αλλον πινακα που λεει ο λεπουρας,,,ολοκληρη την εγκατασταση μαλον θα πρεπει να αλλαξεις,,




αλλιως θα αλαζες τον μικροαυτοματο-γενικο με μεγαλυτερο και θα εβαζες και στο ρολοι της δεη μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια
και τελος,,,,,,

αν ομως ειναι η εγκατασταση οπως φανταζομαι τοτε αν κανεις την αυξηση ισχηος θα καψεις το σπιτι σου.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Για να κάνεις τη μετατροπή σε τριφασικό χρειάζεσαι

Ο ηλεκτρολόγος θα ανεβάσει από το κιβώτιο της ΔΕΗ το καλώδιο 5Χ6 στον πίνακα του σπιτιού, και αλλαγή ή προσθήκη του διαφυγής, νέες κεντρικές ασφάλειες και λυχνίες στις φάσεις Αν δεν χωράνε αλλάζεις και το πίνακα

Στο νέο σχέδιο που θα φτιάξει ο ηλεκτρολόγος πρέπει να φαίνεται η παροχή μέχρι το πίνακα και υποχρεωτικά το ρελε διαφυγής (τριφασικό) ασφάλειες κτλ
Ο ηλεκτρολόγος θα φτιάξει νέο σχέδιο μονογραμμικού και κάτοψης
 Πρέπει να έχει άδεια και τιμολόγιο, θα τα χρειαστείς στη ΔΕΗ και στο σύλλογο Χωρίς αυτά δεν πέρνεις τίποτα.
Αυτός θα σου φτιάξει επίσεις υπεύθυνη δήλωση, πρωτόκολλο και έκθεση. Εδώ θέλει τουλάχιστον 200-250ε
Η ΔΕΗ για το κιβώτιο θέλει 600ε και για το νέο συμβόλαιο 130ε
Ο σύλλογος ηλεκτρολόγων 80ε 
Υπολόγιζε περίπου 1100ε

Αφού έρθει η ΔΕΗ και συνδέσει  το τριφασικό ο ηλεκτρολόγος θα χωρίσει τα κυκλώματα στο σπίτι μέσα στις τρεις φάσεις όπως τα δείχνει στο σχέδιο που κατέθεσες στη ΔΕΗ ώστε να μη σου πέφτουν οι ασφάλειες. 
Εδώ δεν ξέρω πόσα ε θέλει Ειναι ανάλογα τη δουλειά που θα κάνει.

έχε υπόψη σου οτι τα παραπάνω έντυπα τα υπογραφείς και εσύ και είσαι συνυπεύθυνος με τον ηλεκτρολόγο άσχετα αν δεν ξέρεις τι είναι αυτά που έχει γράψει αυτός στα χαρτιά που θα καταθέσεις.

----------

